# Thermal compound?? built in PSU??



## anxietyjnky (Jan 7, 2011)

I have read that I need it for assembling a computer system, but I cannot find info anywhere that says what it is used for except for "heat transference" whatever that means.

Yes, I am a first time builder and truely a noob.

Can anyone explain to me how its used and on what??
Or send a link I can follow and read up on it?

I want to do this right the first time and seriously cant afford to fry any components.

I am building a simple computer for email, web browsing, watching movies and other videos and playing my mmorpg on the lowest settings.

So far my build looks like this:

HD- Seagate Barracuda 7200 
Processor- AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz 
MB- BIOSTAR A770E3 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD
in a 
Antec New Solution VSK2450 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply 

I just read that you should never use a built in PSU, but this isn't a generic one. I thought Antec was a reliable name. Is this a mistake as well?


I know how cheap this sounds, but I am on a shoestring budget, and just need something that runs. But is upgradable as money reappears in a fun funds.

Any help would be very much appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2011)

Thermal compound goes between the CPU and the Heatsink/Fan combo you put on top of it to keep it cool. 

If your system is only what you listed, the included PSU will be fine. Even with a low power GPU added like a GTS 450 or AMD equivalent the PSU will power the system fine.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 7, 2011)

thermal compound is material that put between processor and heatsink fan, it will increase the heat transfer from processor to heatsink, better heat transfer means lower temp that you gonna have and the heat wont accumulate on your processor
although it helps to decrease the heat you shouldnt put it too much, little is better on this case. Just put small drop on the center of your processor then put your hsf, coz of hsf pressure the compound will be spreaded thinly
generic psu, personally if you on budget its ok, but keep in mind to but better case that come with the psu, many branded now release budget casing that include psu on that, so you could buy that without drying your wallet too much. dont risk ur rig on that and dont expect too much on endurance and reability if u use generic psu.
I hope it helps


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2011)

As far as thermal compound, the heatsink that comes with your Athlon will have a pre-applied thermal pad on it, so you don't have to worry about buying or applying your own, if you don't want.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 7, 2011)

just like other other people said, thermal paste is used between two surfaces to conduct heat more effectively.. In your build it would be between the CPU and the stock heatsink/fan. It's pre applied on the stock heatsink so you have no worries. As for the 450W psw, it's not going to be great but if it's from Antec you know that it has quality, at least it's not a OEM no name.. you should be fine with it and that hardware. I would invest in a video card though, I just bought a 4830 for 59.99 at newegg, even something as cheap as that would kill anything integrated. just look into it.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a little more info ...
When you look at the surface of the processor and the heat sink under a microscope, you will see that it is not really flat. It has hills and valleys and the air that gets trapped in the valleys is a poor heat conductor. That's where thermal goop comes in. It fills in those open areas and the material is designed to be an effective heat transferring medium. As said, you just want enough to fill the gaps, not so much that you create extra distance (even though it would be small) for the heat to travel through.

As far as PSUs go. There are two components you really do not want to skimp on. The case and the PSU. They will live through many upgrades if you buy quality.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like Kreij did a really good job covering the thermal compound, so I won't go into that; however, it's worth mentioning that if you bought an OEM model of that CPU (not retail boxed), it won't come with a cooler and you'll have to buy your own. Retail boxed is cheaper if you have to buy a seperate cooler for it, but OEM is a good choice to save on shipping costs and the $5-$10 they knock off for it being OEM if you already have a cooler, or planned to buy a good one anyway. In most cases, heatsinks come pre-applied with thermal paste, or come with a little tube that's good for an application or three (in many cases, using the whole tube isn't a good idea... too much thermal paste will actually create more heat, as a huge goop of thermal paste isn't as efficient as a proper thin application).

As for the power supply, the models that come with your case are good enough 90% of the time. They're perfect for the type of machine you have: low power general use/HTPC/light gaming rig. You would want a better power supply if you bought a high-end power hungry CPU (like an i7), and a seperate, high end video card, like a GTX460.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Remember to add a cheap video card to that list, if yu want to do some light gaming. Maybe a 3850 or 4650, or something similar. I'm not too hot on the best budget cards, maybe some other members could give recommendations.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2011)

Depends on the budget... You can find a GTS450 for $120 shipped at Newegg, doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 8, 2011)

my budget is dead for a month or two. Christmas really killed the finances.
I wouldn't need anything intense. The only thing I need decent graphics for is WoW and I can stand playing at the lowest settings for a while.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 8, 2011)

for graphic card, its based on what resolution you are on and the game itself
if you are looking for newer graphic that support dx11 nvidia 450 could be taken into your list, if you dont mind of that you could consider ati 4xxx series or 5xxx


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a ATI Radeon HD5450 still in the package, but was told by a few people that I was conned into it by the guys at the shop. I was planning on returning it?

There are so many to choose from on newegg, its mind boggling.
Also, I am having trouble figuring out what I even need to run WoW cataclysm anyway. Trying to get answers on their forum as I type this.

I really don't have a lot of money to work with at all. I would need something just for now, not at all long term for my system.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow has what I would call medium graphic requirements. I would think that any mid-range card will do you fine for the time being.

I would recommend a pair of 5970's in crossfire. (lol .. just kidding)

What parts have you already purchased for your new rig?


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 8, 2011)

As I stated way up there, I have this onroute from newegg, due to arrive tuesday:

HD- Seagate Barracuda 7200 
Processor- AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz 
MB- BIOSTAR A770E3 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD
in a 
Antec New Solution VSK2450 Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 450W Power Supply 

I am also swapping in a dvd-rw from my ZT machine that the mobo fried on.


----------



## LightningJR (Jan 9, 2011)

This is what I have coming:

PowerColor AX4830 512MD3 Radeon HD 4830 512MB 256-...

It has lower clocked memory then a stock 4830 but for 59.99, 640 stream processors, it'll scream in wow easily. If you can't afford that then go with:

PowerColor AX4650 1GBK3-H Radeon HD 4650 1GB 128-b...

Stick with integrated if you can't at least afford that and just save a little... The 4830 has double the stream processors and almost double the memory bandwidth at $10 more so keep that in mind too..


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2011)

LightningJR said:


> This is what I have coming:
> 
> PowerColor AX4830 512MD3 Radeon HD 4830 512MB 256-...
> 
> ...



if you are looking something better take 1 gig memory and 128 bit, for stream processor it would be followed by the price, the more stream processor the higher the price


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 9, 2011)

anxietyjnky said:


> my budget is dead for a month or two. Christmas really killed the finances.
> I wouldn't need anything intense. *The only thing I need decent graphics for is WoW and I can stand playing at the lowest settings for a while.*


I'm not really aware of your budget.. But perhaps these benchmarks can help you decide.

NOTE: 1680x768. I'm not sure what resolution you are running? You can find the entire article HERE


----------



## silkstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Those benchmarks are slightly deceptive as i doubt he'll be running that high resolution. The lowest performing card in those graphs (4550) will triple it's improvement running at lower res and low-Q settings.

Edit - They are a good way to compare cards tho. i just thought it needed to be explained a bit more clearly. He could probabily go with a cheaper card than a HD4550.


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 9, 2011)

Wish I'd waited a bit longer before I put in my order. The card I finally chose isn't even listed.

I am without a computer for gaming currently (going on day 6) and it is killing me to use this Dell we bought for the kids. Not enough memory left on it to run WoW thanks to my step daughter loading in her Sims game. Frustration rules.

-I was hoping to run 1680x1050


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 9, 2011)

rig looks fine , but  check out this case Antec Three Hundred + BP430 Black Steel ATX Mid To... it has a 430 earthwat power supply, and the case comes with 2 fans, one that exhaust from the top. wait a couple of weeks for video card prices to drop a bit more. a5770 ati will do fine with wow, and i know for a fact that that power supply will power  an ati 4850 with no sweat.


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 9, 2011)

I see the advantages another fan and room for more, but is 430w psu better than the "450W power supply with dual +12V rails plus full overcurrent, overvoltage and short circuit protection" ? Where can I see the details of the 430W? Plus there was nothing in the description of the 300 about it being "insulated from the vibrations of your hard drive by silicon grommets" like is stated for the New Solution VSK2450.

Which one sounds like the better deal? Am I looking at insignificant extras?


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 10, 2011)

look at www.hardwaresecrets.com or here for reviews on the antec earth watts. i looked for your power supply and couldnt find it. a power supply may say 450 watts, but when you try to pull 375 wats they die. some times its just the power supply that dies, sometimes it takes other parts with it. get  a good brand of power supply or you are taking a risk.


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 10, 2011)

also the top fan is quiet and keeps my machine cool. im not saying that the power supply isnt a good one, it is an antec, but without reviews i would go with the earth watt line....although this being antec it may be a new line that is almost signiture standard, so you pay your money  and takes your chances. hope all goes well with the biuld!


----------



## anxietyjnky (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link!
I am learning more and more thanks to you guys here on the forum.

I am playing with the idea of building another computer after this one this summer, so any and all suggestions are giving me ideas of what to do better with that one. This one is a "for now" as I am on a tight budget and do not have a computer at all at the moment. 

I admittedly rely on information I am getting from others for this as I have never built my own before and the more research I do the better, you know?

Besides, I love to learn.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 10, 2011)

Heed warning.
Computer building is addictive.

Some symptoms of having a having a PC building addiction when:-
When you purchase computer hardware for you partners Birthday present.
Your PC cost more than your car.
When you partner get jealous of your PC.
Start buying pointless gadgets you don't need for the PC.
People find your conversation boring.


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 10, 2011)

dude, if i could learn to build a computer, anyone can who can read and follow the instructions.....it is very addictive tho. i built this one as a budget gamer, and using left over parts and a few new ones to build a media server. i all ready have 158 movies [everyone i bought as a dvd], and have about 200 more to load. another week and the wife just has to touch 1 button to call up every movie, music cd, home movie and picture we have.  that keeps the wife happy, and im lucky she games from time to time, but when she does she wants all the beklls and whistles, so i dont get too much grief over a gaming upgrade. this is the best community for help i have ever found, they dont sell our emails, they have never gotten pissey with me for asking some really stupid questions, just give me the answer and/or pointed me where to read. good luck and join the junkies.


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 10, 2011)

I think  this thread has gone way off topic by now lol.
.. Buy  any card. If you're planning on "just running" the game, say on low in 1650, just about any card should do. Though I've never played wow myself I've heard of people running it on very low specs. Just having a somewhat modern components should be enough. GPU wise a  AMD 4xxx series or 8000 nVidia) should be more than enough.


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 13, 2011)

let us know how the build goes. this is the best site for people who will really try to help.  any tech review w1zzard writes is going to be the truth, whoever it is, he is as mercyless on the big sponsors and the no name parts, and is equally just in his reviews. needless to say i like this place and these people. its the only tech forums i ask for help in, although before i get a new part i read everything i can from several sites, but when it comes time to buy i almost always go with the reviews here. im not sure about giving other sites a commercial i will not mention them except to express MY PERSONAL OPINION that with the possible exception of the charts take ANY REVIEW FROM CERTAIN SITES WITH A GRAIN OF SALT. pm me if you want a couple of more links from the few other sites i trust. please note, the first sigh of addiction is planning the next build while building the next 1.  lol have fun!


----------

